# Video clip of me doing 18 pull ups



## felix42 (Nov 25, 2011)

Here is a video clip of me doing 18 pull ups in the gym.
Felix McAlinden doing 18 Pull ups on the 20/3/11 - YouTube


----------



## katanga (Nov 25, 2011)

good vid...watched some of your comp vids...keep it up pal.


----------



## Muscle_Head (Nov 25, 2011)

very nice


----------



## SRX (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 25, 2011)

looked like 16 to me lmao


----------



## felix42 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks very much I am 42 years old I have done alot of shows this last few years mostly natural shows and a few non tested ones as well. Yes the last 2 reps are a bit short here is a more recent one where I think the reps are a bit better.
FELIX McALINDEN Doing 18 Pull Ups on 23/10/11 - YouTube


----------



## FitnessFreek (Nov 26, 2011)

Good vid. Get it to 20! haha Keep at it.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 26, 2011)

i do my pullups naked. aparently this is not okay in the gym and only sutable at home


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 26, 2011)

buddy a 4 leaf clover weighs more than you.  And where did your shoes go?  lol good job none the less.


----------



## bjg (Nov 26, 2011)

nice job keep it going...i am 50 and i can do a lot of pull ups but i've been doing them since i was a kid


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 3, 2011)

man you are 42...and should be an inspiration to everyone as far as I am concerned. Shit, other than people that are famous or get paid for this stuff most 40 year olds turn into old crusty men. Guys like you remind me that just because we age doesn't mean we have to become frail 
Keep it up!


----------



## lav.katherine (Dec 4, 2011)

Excellent, keep it up. You are doing great.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 4, 2011)

I swear you damn skinny guys and your 1 million rep sets!

Nah, Im just hating bro. At 42, you're killing it.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 4, 2011)

nice bro, also watched some of your other vids. keep it up


----------



## felix42 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks very much guys here is a video of me competing at a natural bodybuilding show last year I love competing and training as hard as I can in the gym.

Felix McAlinden Posing routine Npa South East 2010 - YouTube


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

Good job, ever thought of putting weights around your waist?






YouTube Video











Not to be too critical but try to keep your back straight.


----------



## felix42 (Dec 5, 2011)

My main aim recently was to try and reach 20 reps with my pull ups I reached this goal a few weeks ago so I may try adding a bit of weight at some stage. Thanks for the advice on the deadlift I am pretty new to deadlifting and the weight was very heavy for me I am going to give a deadlift comp another go  hopefully with better form over time I might lift a bit more next time.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 5, 2011)

YouTube Video











Good job! A couple more and you'll make it an even 20.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 5, 2011)

If you were in planet fitness, they would've had to sound the lunk alarm on you for that beastly shit!!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

felix42 said:


> My main aim recently was to try and reach 20 reps with my pull ups I reached this goal a few weeks ago so I may try adding a bit of weight at some stage. Thanks for the advice on the deadlift I am pretty new to deadlifting and the weight was very heavy for me I am going to give a deadlift comp another go  hopefully with better form over time I might lift a bit more next time.



Great exercise for overall strength and growth.


----------



## bjg (Dec 5, 2011)

focus on building bigger lats
if you do the pull ups a bit faster in the  beginning focusing on using your lats more than your biceps (cant explain it you just feel it) you will be able to easily hit 25. i have huge lats and i let myself go down all the way and use the elasticity or the rebound of my lats to bounce up in each rep. ( on the first 10 i don't even feel my biceps working it is all lats)

keep up the good job


----------



## Burro (Dec 5, 2011)

cool man  very nice, i do the same almost but i keep my legs down...that's all.. 

regards.!


----------

